# My Nid Color Sceme



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is my Color scheme for my Nids. hope you all like the work I have done with them. I have tried to make the greens look more flesh like with a few layers of black and greens.








My Ravener, I like how much the colors pop with him. all the little dots of red against the light green.








Second Ravener with all Scything Talons.








A few Warriors








Pack of Hormagaunts








My Carnifex. I knowledge after taking this picture that I was missing some of the spikes on his arms.
























Two Lictors to strike from the shadows.








Here's a Zoanthorpe








My tendril Broodlord


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Edited and added actual pictures of the job.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, like the fex!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, very nice I like the paintjob. I also like that you didn't use the 'default' 'nid scheme, but mixed it up a bit! Very nice.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. i tryed my best.


----------



## Heavy Sniper (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice painting I can't paint nearly that good.


----------



## isalt (Jun 5, 2009)

I like how they stand out but u didnt try to do too much


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

How do you mean didn't try too much?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Some damned fine bugs you have there mate! My favorite one has to be the fex! Keep up the good work bud!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

That defiantly looks alien to me, great colors.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Really nice, I love the green!


----------



## roullier10 (Mar 20, 2008)

any name for the hive?
love the paint job


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

the colours work really well together, I'd say they look cool on the table top. Well done. +rep.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

VERY nice looking, indeed. k:

Any thoughts on what you're going to do for the bases?


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely digging this paint scheme. The black/white parts I think really help the green/red stand out.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone that has commented on my work. It is sad that the camera was not able to really do the level of depth in the greens and the backs of each model. There are three levels of purple under the white stripes on their carapaces. And about the same number of layers in the greens.

I have not chosen of yet a name for my Hive Fleet, haven't devoted too much thought to a name but would love to come up with one. Any suggestions to point me toward a new name that has yet been discovered would be great!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The horns on the Fex need some type of shading, everything else is blended but these are a solid color, to me it throws things off. Also the white on the plate edges seems to overpower the purple, but you said the camera is washing out the fade, which I understand completely. I wish I could see these IRL, I am sure that these things look so much better to the naked eye. The red to black fade you have going on is outstanding.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

can we get a group picture?


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> The horns on the Fex need some type of shading, everything else is blended but these are a solid color, to me it throws things off. Also the white on the plate edges seems to overpower the purple, but you said the camera is washing out the fade, which I understand completely. I wish I could see these IRL, I am sure that these things look so much better to the naked eye. The red to black fade you have going on is outstanding.


Once again there are two levels to the tusks, a bleach bone and a drybrush skull white ontop, looks like really bone if you ask me, dryed out teeth. The camera is just not made to take pictures of small things. Will have to try taking the pictures outside in bright light.


----------



## THAT-FAT-GUY (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it just me or do those look like fuzzy caterpillars nice job really diggin the Fex


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice man! I wana see what they look like with bases though. That'll add so much more to them.


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah they look pretty awesome, nice color combos!

Jason


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

My response to your paint scheme:


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

Love the color scheme, it is definately cooler than the traditional schemes used by many....look forward to seeing them on bases. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

Not bad, not bad at all, i like it.


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good I always love to Bugs acually painted. Most I get to see are in primer if i am lucky.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

good work, the green is very vibrant i think and it shows that the nids are bug like even more so with your scheme 

Have you for any more pics? also there a tad bit dark  

Have some rep mate


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Edited. Three more pictures of my growing army. Its taking plenty of time to do this paint scheme on so many models.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Another Update of models. This time another Ravener, a Broodlord, and Zoanthorpe.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I agree, its a really nice colour scheme, but to me, I think its the your painting skill thats awesome...


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

+rep for the color scheme, you have to improve the painting skills but you are on the right way. Green and red are complementary colors so they work well together.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Like the bugs dude, i reckon your doing really well with your painting, keep it up and keep on learning new ways to paint them up. :victory:


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

And now an update! Genestealers!








Feeder Tendril








Scything Genestealer








And a new batch of Warriors, magnetized and painted with new paint. Not the scorpion green but just Lime green from Vallejo. I like it better as it looks more organic and fleshy.


----------



## gauntsghost025 (Apr 9, 2009)

Love em. I like the Purple lines on the armor plates the best. GJ!!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

VERY nice work indeed. Any thoughts on what you're going to do with the bases?


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

sweet scheme, I love the green and the way you painted the heads. Very nice work


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

hive fleet Mr. J? me likey.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I have an idea or two but am not even close to figuring out exactly what I want to do. What I am leaning toward is sort of a jungle theme, with very alien plants and shrubs. Just some green and blue, dark colors so they don't compete with the brightness of my greens. What do you guys think would be a good base for all them? I have started with just some simple white sand that can be painted to any color. Was just trying to get something down to complete the basing requirement to my local painting competition league.


----------

